# Iphone Email Account



## jerry318 (Feb 16, 2006)

Can anyone giveme an idiots guide on how to set up my ipone to receive my emails?

my emails are through orange on fsmail.net

any help would be appreciated!


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Log onto Orange on the net and get the incoming and outgoing mail server settings and that should be you :thumb:


----------



## MarkH (Dec 10, 2006)

Or you can set up a google mail account?


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

f s net emails are a PITA! 

these may help =

pop.wanadoo.co.uk
smtp.wanadoo.co.uk


or

incoming :- pop.orangehome.co.uk
outgoing :- smtp.orangehome.co.uk


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Press settings on your iphone

then mail, contracts, calenders

then add account

then other

then add mail account

type in your data (email address, password, etc) and that _should_ be you...

:thumb:


----------



## jerry318 (Feb 16, 2006)

where do I get the password from?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

jerry318 said:


> where do I get the password from?


That would be your current password when you log into your current email account...

:thumb:


----------



## Big Ells (May 12, 2007)

get a me address, job done


----------



## robsonj (Apr 14, 2007)

I have spent a full day trying to sort out mine with orange ,the IPhone is not compatible with fsnet servers in some circumstances including mine ,oranges idea of a workaround is to set up a hotmail account and forward your fsnet mail from outlook express to that,sounds like a right faff to me

It doesn't matter what I type in for the incoming and outgoing servers it will simply 
not work


----------

